# Masha/Maria will mir viele sexuelle Bilder schicken



## Teleton (6 Juli 2012)

> Wie geht's? mein neuer freund!
> Ich heiße - Maria! Ich bin eine interessante junge frau! Ich habe alles was ich brauche ausnehmend einen mann an meiner seite. Mir gefallen extreme sachen, intim, und unbeschreibliche emotionen. Ich möchte mehr von ihnen zu erfahren, und wenn mein vorschlag ihnen interessant ist.
> Ich werde ihnen unbedingt antworten, und werde viele sexuelle fotos senden! Ich warte auf ihre antwort.
> Masha!


Die beigefügten Bilder kann ich nicht öffnen weil der Virenscanner meckert.
Ausserdem bekomme ich vermutlich Ärger mit meiner Frau wenn ich zuviele solcher Bilder kommen lasse.Eigentlich wären mir -grade in meinem Alter- ausserdem Bilder von hübschen Autos und Uhren und Traumstränden oder lecker gedeckten Tischen statt sexuelle Bilder wildfremder Damen mit unbeschreiblichen Emotionen lieber. Ich frag sie mal danach.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2012)

Bei mir hieß heute eine Yuliya:


> Hello the mysterious stranger!
> 
> I decided to write you a letter ...
> Perhaps you may be interested in me. I found your email on a dating site. I meet for the first time via the Internet and for me it's shy. I think the Internet - a good opportunity to get acquainted with an interesting person, maybe more than that.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2012)

*brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------

